# Best LCD/LED monitors under Rs.8000.



## saswat23 (Feb 10, 2011)

I want a good LCD/LED monitor for my PC of atleast 19inch. It would be even better if i could use the monitor as a TV too.
I have a max budget of Rs.8000. 
So, please give me some good monitors.
I would specially like to know if there are some SAMSUNG monitors with such features.
Plz also give me the model no. And Brand with the price of all such available monitors.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

Lg has a model with an inbuilt tv tuner. The 19inch is well below 10K imo.

This is the exact model- *LG M197WA TV/LCD Monitor*


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 12, 2011)

Dell in 2020m led 20" monitor = 6.5k Approx


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

Vicky LG isnt that good.

@OP
get a Samsung B2230 @ 8.2k + a TV Tuner Card(if you want a TV).


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 12, 2011)

^can you suggest some  nice external TV tuners? Me also looking for one..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

^infact i too looking at one. (internal). 
some reply here guys - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/everything-else/136737-tv-tuner.html


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Vicky LG isnt that good.



Well i suggested according to op's needs. lg is the only one that comes with built in tv tuner. lg panels are also pretty good and i had personally seen that monitor albeit the 23 inch.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 12, 2011)

But still i would rather go with SAMSUNG. Also dell wont be a bad idea either. But plz suggest any such monitor with internal TV tuner from samsung but under Rs. 8000.
How much will a samsung 20inch LED monitor cost??


----------

